# Used UV Coralife turbotwist problem... what would you do?



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey folks,

So just this past week I bought a used Coralife turbotwist 3x UV used from another forum. His bulb was busted so I couldn't test out the unit. Anyhow, so I just bought a new UV bulb (generic brand) from MOPS and placed it in the UV unit; well the UV flickers on and off and makes poppoing noises all the time... I don't know if it's the generic bulb or could it be the UV unit itself that's the problem. What should I do? Try returning the UV or get another new UV bulb - those things are expensive btw... (bulbs) almost the price of the UV unit itself.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Im not sure how the model works, but you might have a starter thats busted. The big T5 units etc. have Starters in them. Try first exchanging the bulb itself. The starters are cheap as dirt, might want to look into that, but im not sure if you have one in the unit.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hi Nick, 

Thanks for the reply. Is it the starter, in the bulb you're refering to or is there a starter in the UV unit/ adaptor?


----------



## UnderTheSea (Jun 2, 2008)

New bulb is not likely the issue here. Sounds like the ballast is going.


----------



## Nick T. (Nov 7, 2008)

Perhaps my terminology was off. It may very well be your ballast. You can go to your local Home Depot, and bring the unit with you. A person who knows what to look for will tell you whats wrong with your unit based upon the unit itself and the symptoms.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Thanks for your replies guys! For some reason, the uv unit stopped sputtering and is now working without any sound or flashes. LOL. Hopefully this lasts.


----------

